# HDR software for the MAC



## Penultimate (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi
I searched for this info and couldn't find it. Someone recommended free HDR software for the MAC I downloaded it, used it, and now I can't find it. Does anyone have any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe this?

Download HDR Photography software Photomatix



Scott (maybe is just may be) B


----------



## TomWalton (Mar 12, 2014)

Penultimate said:


> Hi
> I searched for this info and couldn't find it. Someone recommended free HDR software for the MAC I downloaded it, used it, and now I can't find it. Does anyone have any recommendations?
> Thanks



I drop in here a couple of times a year, only to be distressed that people are still being distracted by this HDR nonsense for pen photography.  

A pen shot under any decent lighting conditions will not be "improved" by HDR processing.  The OP in this thread has a fundamental misunderstanding about what HDR does - it does not expand the  dynamic range of your photo - rather, it *compresses* the dynamic ranges spanned by a series of shots at different EVs into the DR of a single exposure.  It employs a harsh process, called "tone mapping" to do the munging, usually to grotesque effect.  Experienced photographers can immediately spot HDR images by the artifacts from the processing (OP's images are riddled with them).  In the hands of an experienced post-processor, HDR can be used subtly to "rescue" a bad lighting scenario,  but it's simply not necessary for a six inch object in a light box, anywhere near properly exposed.

Work on getting your lighting right, and a proper exposure in your (single) capture.  Shoot at a moderate aperture - I don't know where the (ridiculous) prescription for f16 (and up) came from.  Most of the point and shoots people use are diffraction-limited above f8. In any case, there is plenty of depth of field available (for a six inch object) at f5.6-8.0 on most lenses/sensors.  Similarly, macro lenses are not required.  You'll get a better perspective from a longer lens with the camera at a greater range from the subject.

This reminds me of my pain over seeing people buy carbide cutter tools to shape a cylinder three inches long.  A skew chisel will rough down, shape, and smooth a pen faster and better.  Doing it right is worth the time it takes to learn, and the skill you acquire is transferable to more ambitious turning/(photography) projects.

--Tom


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 13, 2014)

Tom
Thanks for the clarification. I'm new to photographing subjects like pens. I'll work on improving my skills.


----------

